

Snap Circuits SC-300; for those asking about learning electronics 101 202 - yu
http://www.amazon.com/Elenco-SC-300-Snap-Circuits/dp/B0000683A4/

======
yu
Amazon has positive product reviews; am not affiliated with either. Please be
awared of choking hazards. Happy Holidays!

